# Husqvarna 350 BT question



## AVB (Dec 27, 2014)

I have an new operator that insists that there is a decompressor on the 350BT back blower specs. He says that it is call an air purge per the specs. The only air purge I find is the fuel primer.

I have look over the only IPL that Husqvarna has out that I can access and there is no decompression system. Can someone confirm or not that the new units with the X troq engines has one and if so where is it?

A tech without a clue on this one.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 27, 2014)

i dont know any thing abought the blower but to me air purge is the primer bulb


----------



## LegDeLimber (Dec 27, 2014)

Personally, I'm not aware of a compression release on any blowers, regardless of brand. 
Try this Husqvarna site for the factory manuals.
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/support/download-manuals/
I think this is the actual page to download from.
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/support/download-manuals/?query=350bt&types=O,I&brands=

I didn't see any mention of, or the usage of a compression release 
in the manuals I skimmed through.
I would look for the operators manual along with the parts or service manual.
The parts list should show a compression release if there is one.

If this doesn't provide you with the needed information, please post back
and maybe someone smarter than me, will help out.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 28, 2014)

Theres no compression release on my 580bt.my knuckles were the first to find out.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

husqvarna tech said that redmax and husky manual is together on the blowers


----------



## ncpete (Jun 13, 2015)

No decomp on the 350BT. Run mine for all that it is worth, never has taken more than two pulls to start, (unless I forget to move the switch to "run") My Husqvarna blower is the most reliable and predictable piece of equipment I own, besides a hammer.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for the service manual!


----------

